# Bloodworm Cubes



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

I bought bloodworms for Ninja today. The worms are a bunch of 50g cubes, packed like gum or medication in the blister pack with the foil back. I've been feeding my betta 6 days and fasting one. I'd like to give him the bloodworms once a week. The cubes look pretty big. 

Any tips for feeding them? Do I cut a block in half, defrost use what I need and toss the rest? I'm not sure freezing and refreezing is the best thing to do with meat. Thoughts?


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Today is my maintenance resupply day and will be heading out to the LFS in a few hours. Plan on picking up some frozen cubes as well. I seen these in the past on display, they are in big cubes. Half a block would probably be too much.

I plan on breaking a small corner section off, dropping it in a food container cap with tank water to let it break up and melt, then take a small spoon to scoop some up and drop em in. The rest I will just store it back in the freezer


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

That's basically what i do, scootshoot.
I place the cube in some wanter and swish around until enough worms have separate, then I place the rest of the block back in the freezer for later use... no waste!


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah, I figured half a block was too much. Vilmarisv, how much do you give your fish at a time?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

De-freeze then re-freeze isn't good. The worms will .... get sour (?) ... You want them to be red. Don't feed the ones that have turned dark/blackish. 

Half is way too much. Just cut of a tiny piece .... say 1/8 or 1/10 for one fish ... sorry can't be more precise because I use about 6 - 8 cubes per feeding.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I feed between 5-8 bloodworms plus 1-2 pellets depending on the size of the fish... I know it's a lot and some people will frown upon how much I feed but I have never had problems with bloating or SBD because I take other measures into insurig my fish are well stimulated and healthy.


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

You could cut a block in half and refrigate the half you dont use after thawing it out. Its what I was doing before I started feeding my guppies blood worms as well. And they dont go bad in there so it may just be a lot easier for you.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Some will turn brown in the fridge even after a day and that to me is not a good sign... just like meat that has been refrigerated too long.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeeuuwww!! lol


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

I used to feed bloodworms as a staple to my blood parrots back in the day. I remember well those blister packs. Of course with five to six inch fish, one cube didn't go far - but I will certainly try breaking off a tiny piece for Brooke. Sounds like bloodworms are a special treat for our bettas!!


----------

